Ask HN: What free public data-sets do you find most useful or interesting? - prmph
======
mtmail
[http://planet.openstreetmap.org/](http://planet.openstreetmap.org/) \- free,
but the ODbL license requires attribution and has restrictions on mixing data
sets.

